# Halfords HP125 Pressure Washer??



## funkyoneboy (Nov 6, 2007)

Has anyone got this washer??

Halfords HP125 Pressure Washer?? any good £47.99

http://www.halfords.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/CategoryDisplay?jspStoreDir=HalfordsConsumerDirect&mpe_id=12054&catalogId=10151&categoryId=34004&evtype=CpgnClick&intv_id=65555&identifier=Pressure+Washers+-+c955a71f&langId=-1&top=N&storeId=10001&ddkey]clicky

regards

steve ( p.s. ive just used the search button)


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

I`ve had one for about a year. Does the job Ok...hasn`t fallen to bits yet...only downside for me is it`s a bit noisy.

Andrew


----------



## Detail My Ride (Apr 19, 2006)

Spend a little bit extra, and go for a Karcher.


----------



## chris197sport (Aug 12, 2007)

Ive been looking at the hp125 and only really heard good things. Ive had karcher in the past and the yjust seem to fall apart unless you spend big money on them. 

Does anyone know if you can fit a karcher hose and lance to the hp125 

(sorry to hijack the thred)


----------



## funkyoneboy (Nov 6, 2007)

chris197sport said:


> Ive been looking at the hp125 and only really heard good things. Ive had karcher in the past and the yjust seem to fall apart unless you spend big money on them.
> 
> Does anyone know if you can fit a karcher hose and lance to the hp125
> 
> (sorry to hijack the thred)


i think there is thred about this ( Iam sure you can)

steve


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

Yes you can put the Karcher hose and lance on...done it on mine as the Karcher hose is a bit more flexible. Saved it from my old Karcher that died!!

Andrew


----------



## welsh-andy (May 9, 2007)

the hp125 is a cracker imo and best pw 2 date for me, and lord ive been through a few, yes is noiser than most, but for 50 squid u cant go wrong, its cleaning power is awesome, and came a worthy 3rd in best PW of 2007 as reviewed by autoexpress, apparently its not a karcher fitment, accordin 2 rachael at auto chem its a lavor fitment as below, works a treat with the auto chem, foam lance:thumb: 
but this is fitment for foam lance for hp125


----------



## Bazza155 (Aug 30, 2007)

Bought one today, I don't think it's noisy.


----------



## andyb (Jun 4, 2006)

To clarify..I don`t think you can fit the Karcher lance to the Halfords trigger..but you can definitely fit the Karcher lance, trigger AND hose together

Andrew


----------



## isherdholi (Sep 18, 2007)

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=53266

PM me.


----------



## davewave1 (May 18, 2007)

This looks like an absloute bargain but has anyone worked out the manufacturer and fittings? 

I have an old Kew Hobby and it's definitely not the same lance fitting as that or the Karcher stuff in Halfords.


----------

